# Gaming frustration



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

We have threads based on our accomplishment, and threads based on hard bosses and such. 
But now its therapy time. Now its time to tell us all about the hate and frustration your feeling at games right now, or frustration you have felt in the past.
After all, everyone has those moments when your ready to throw your controller across the room in a slew of swear words and storm off to bed!

So to start off, last night I was playing Ocarina of Time on my Wii, and I was doing the Epona race. I have done it before, but for some reason I kept getting destroyed last night! I have literally spent 1000 rupees trying to beat this guy!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 22, 2012)

Chavosaur you changed your avatar and I am never going to recognize you now.  Y U DO DIS

Anyway - Little brother won't play Borderlands PC co-op with me because he just bought Borderlands 2 for the 360.  Meanwhile, I'm too poor to afford it (Target paycheck?  Yeah, right.) and even when I buy it I won't play it with him because pc master race.

Edit - I guess that's more frustration with my brother and my wallet.  But it's game related, anywho.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sword of Kings: 8 hours of Starmen Supers and NO DAMN SWORD. I love EarthBound as much as the next EB fanactic (probably more), but that was too much for me.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2012)

I have been getting my ass handed to me in Persona 4 trying to battle Kanji's shadow.
I have tried everything and I still keep losing at that battle.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 22, 2012)

In Crash Bandicoot: the Wrath of Cortex, the four hub world boss in Crunch with the elemental mask of wind. OMG, That boss fight was fucking difficult. It took me twenty tries when I was playing the game for the first time.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

Watching my niece play NSMB Wii.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

Watching my Nephew play Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 22, 2012)

After around the 5000VR mark on MK7 online races become really frustrating. Simply because everyone is really good and the whole race turns into a mad dash and the winner is based purely on the items you get.

Earlier I played 5 races in a row where everyone finished within 3 seconds of each other and one of the winners crossed the line with a bullet bill.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 22, 2012)

Persona 3 and 4.
Get the boss to a little bit of health, you and use an attack thinking it will work, the attack miss or doesn't do much, the boss pulls out an attack that kills you, and....





Makes me wanna quit playing every time.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't been able to play for a while now. Lack of tv access and all that.

That's plenty frustrating.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 22, 2012)

Also this.





'Nuff said.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

I played NSMB2 for an hour trying to find how to get to the world fireflower-A. Turns out i missed a rather obvious flying block exit...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 22, 2012)

-Someone gets away in GtA4 
-Griefers in Minecraft
-Power Outage at last boss of Skyward sword
-


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok so im playing though Super Mario Galaxy again. I mean i love the game but i completely forgot how that game was set up. Its a great game and its not difficult but any means... Its frustrating. Like the utter definition of frustration.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 22, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Ok so im playing though Super Mario Galaxy again. I mean i love the game but i completely forgot how that game was set up. Its a great game and its not difficult but any means... Its frustrating. Like the utter definition of frustration.



This might work better.


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 22, 2012)

It's incredibly frustrating how much my skills have deteriorated over time. For instance, 20 years ago, I could utterly PWN Ghouls 'n Ghosts, could practically beat it with a blindfold on, but now when I play it, it's a struggle just to get to the first boss.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 22, 2012)

Metal Arms MIND CRUSHING Difficulty. I swear, each mission is about 2 hours


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 22, 2012)

Ha ive seen it, funny then, somehow its not so funny anymore


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Ok so im playing though Super Mario Galaxy again. I mean i love the game but i completely forgot how that game was set up. Its a great game and its not difficult but any means... Its frustrating. Like the utter definition of frustration.



Try playing the game with one hand.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Mario games always frustrate me when its the collecting the power stars games. 
I try so hard to find them all without a walkthrough...


----------



## Smuff (Sep 22, 2012)

Everything is frustrating at my age, whether it's missing a close range target on BF3 or conceding a soft goal at FIFA. Basically I know I am shit at gaming, but I just can't stop it.
Just about to pre order FIFA13 for yet another year of getting my arse handed to me on a regular basis 
I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 22, 2012)

Fire Emblem: Sealed Sword. Anything past chapter 12, I think.

Oh, and not realizing in PSO, rare drops can get disabled. Made rare-hunting that much more frustrating.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 22, 2012)

mutant mudds on the 3ds, i download the demo to try it out and gosh was it a tough game i gave up because it just got too difficult!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone ever have that annoying moment in Spyro 1, where there is that ONE gem you just can't find, and it ends up being somewhere stupid? -.-


----------



## DiEnd (Sep 24, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog 3. Carnival Night Zone Act 2. Barrel. 12 years.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 24, 2012)

DiEnd said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 3. Carnival Night Zone Act 2. Barrel. 12 years.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39HwCcwzbmY


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

Speaking of sonic, i went through extreme frustration trying to get all the Gold medals in The Secret Rings. I blame the not to great wii controls...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 24, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Anyone ever have that annoying moment in Spyro 1, where there is that ONE gem you just can't find, and it ends up being somewhere stupid? -.-



Fortunately in Spyro 3 they added the gem finder on Sparx if you did his side questy stuff. Helped me get 107% on that game.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone ever have that annoying moment in Spyro 1, where there is that ONE gem you just can't find, and it ends up being somewhere stupid? -.-
> ...


Spyro Ripto's Rage had a gem finder as well. It was never instructed how to do in game, so it was considered a cheat code. But it is the same way as doing it in Spyro 3, just was not well known.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 24, 2012)

In Trauma Center on the Wii or DS, I always got stuck at one operation where you have to move insanely fast so you can cure the patient, deal with tumors, and deal with those parasites or while having to constantly give your patient medication to keep his heart rate up. I never beat it and I got insanely pissed off because I just could not move that fast.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh! Speaking of quick reactions...
Quick time events in Resident Evil... ugh so many game overs suffered.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2012)

What did you Accomplish in Gaming Today vs. Gaming frustration.
Positive vs. Negative
Castiel's thread vs. Chavosaur's thread
Challenge accepted


Spoiler



People could totally talk about their rage of video gaming in this thread, and once they overcome the dastardly part that they're at, post it in What did you Accomplish in Gaming Today. Win win for both of us


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 24, 2012)

Had Spongebob Squarepants: the Movie for the Gamecube when I was about nine years old. I don't know if I was missing something, but defeating Neptune on the very last level was nearly impossible. Never defeated that game. :/

Renting Superman 64 when I was young and not having a magazine of some sort to tell me there was a reason that me and my brother sucked so bad at it.

The days of Mario Kart DS when there was only four players per online match. I was pretty good  at the game and there was usually only me and one other guy  by the third race.... Fucker disconnects before my fourth win and I'm not granted the wins I did get to my record. :/


----------



## klim28 (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler











This game is so ugh >_>

And Monster Hunter for today's games. Fighting for 50mins then you fail the quest because you died 3 times or you ran out of time.


----------



## DiEnd (Sep 24, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=39HwCcwzbmY



I already know how to get throught it. Yet I still hate that level and that part.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 24, 2012)

Stupid King Ludroth is kicking my ass in MH3. Ive spent over 1000 zenny in quest fees alone trying to beat him, not to mention shots, potions, herbs, demon seeds and other various shit. Hell, im packing a Sword & Shield next time. Screw my bowgun.


----------



## Prime_Zero (Sep 24, 2012)

Ultimate Spider Man - Final had to rage quit it.. something I never do not sense I was lil, the games almost impossible to play for me right now. As spider man durring the day the sun in the game is blinding me unless I aim the camera down, but it goes back up when I move. Then when im Venom its to dark and I can hardly see the buildings.. almost can't see them at all at night. Making the race against that lightening boss almost impossible.

Showed it to the person I borrowed the game from this morning and he complained it was making his eyes hurt lol, gave it back to him as its impossible to play on my tv.. also the only game I have trouble with on my tv.... no lighting options in game and using my Tv options don't help either... The game is just not ment to be played on a big screen I suppose.

Rage quit by default I guess


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 24, 2012)

dying in persona 3-4 and forgetting to save, And having to go through lines of dialogue and grinding again...


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 24, 2012)

Stayed up late last night stuck in a high level area on a sidequest with no savepoints. 2 hours later, died right near the end. Wasn't impressed!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

Phantom hourglass being the only zelda game I never needed a walkthrough for frustrated me. It didnt feel challenging enough. 
But i do enjoy the story, i just found it to easy.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 25, 2012)

Two words.
Dark souls.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2012)

Gaming frustrations this time, huh? OK. I got a few.

- Watching a legendary franchise die or simply be desecrated by going with what's popular instead of what the series does well.Sonic the Hedgehog suddenly needing 'dark' and 'edgy' characters, the craptastic Sonic the Fighters being made simply because fighters were popular, and sweet merciful christ, Sonic R. Which out of sheer boredom I just finished 100% in one sitting on my PS2. Picked up Sonic Gems Collection for 20p today. The music...oh, the music. The characters that control like early 40's Soviet battle tanks. Games should stick to what they do best. Sonic should run fast in 2D. Mario should do much the same, not run a hotel. Link should appear on Nintendo consoles. Final Fantasy should be open and have a huge world full of secrets. The Imagine series should fuck off and die. You get the idea.

- Facebook games, especially when people flood my status feed bragging about their so-called achievements. Post when you've cured cancer. Until then shut up.

- Sudden cruel jumps in difficulty. I hate it when I'm enjoying a good RPG and all of a sudden some bullshit boss comes out of nowhere that can suddenly kick my ass despite nothing else being a threat to me. Case and point, Final Fantasy XII. I'm levelling up at a decent rate, nothing is much of a threat to me, I enter a new area, the map clearly shows I didn't take a wrong turn, and next thing you know even my summons are getting their faces kicked through by bats. BULLSHIT.

- Seeing a great idea ruined by a lack of care and attention from the developer. Some of the bad games I play at least had potential at the conceptual level. They suffered when they weren't given the budget they deserved. Hell. if the controls had been fixed and the music wasn't an abomination, even Sonic R had a few not so terrible featues. Replayability in collecting the tokens, Chaos Emeralds, etc. Given more care and attention to fix the controls and put better music in, maybe add more tracks, it could have been at least tolerable.

- Games that have no right to exist on this earth. E.T for Atari 2600, Superman 64, any and all shovelware, etc. Things that suck so hard they give the entire industry a bad name.

- Modern gaming's obsession with the 'gritty' style. So many paint-by-numbers damn near identical grey military FPS games that were ok when they got started but now it's beyond a joke. So much boring grey. So many dust clouds. Give me Super Mario World's beautiful colourful adventure over yet another COD wannabe. I guess this also covers gaming's 'copycat' nature. One game hits it big, everything else suddenly copies it and wants to be just like it to make a fast buck, and they all end up sucking because we've seen it all before. How many games were basically cheap imitations of Halo when it first hit big? Come on, guys. Variety is the spice of life, and copying everyone else makes for a dull meal.

I know saying that games should show originality conflicts with my earlier statement that they should stick to what they do best, but to clarify, established franchises with a strong fan base like Final Fantasy should stick with what they do best. Sure, expand on it and try new things, but keep the spirit of what we know and love in there somewhere. FFXIII sucked balls because there was nothing to do. New games should feel free to experiment because there are no expectations. When you built an empire doing something well, like Sonic did with his 2D speed, you don't take a dump all over those fans by doing the exact opposite in the name of getting new fans. You already have customers in those that have been there all along. Respect them and show them the loyalty they showed you. Don't go making crap like Sonic the Fighters to be like everyone else.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> How many games were basically cheap imitations of Halo when it first hit big?



Um, I can't actually think of a single one.

The number of "CoD clones" is greatly exaggerated. Arguably one triple A game can be argued as a "CoD clone" and that's Homefront. It does basically play the same, the only difference is setting. I mean there's shitty games like "Modern Combat" for iOS but there's clones of everything on iOS.

But I digress.

On topic, I mentioned it in the wrong thread but Shao Kahn in the latest Mortal Kombat. I loved the game but fuck this game.


----------



## Icealote (Sep 25, 2012)

Any RPG/JRPG with invisible enemies and the frequency they pop up D:

Everytime I'm looking for them and want to level grind for items/equipment/money and they are scarce. When I'm trying to progress through a story plot OMFG it won't stop.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 25, 2012)

The Thrill Digger game in Skyward Sword. I've spent hundreds of Rupees just trying to dig up all the Rupees and I *always* encounter a bomb. I'm never going to get the 'Rare Treasure'.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > How many games were basically cheap imitations of Halo when it first hit big?
> ...



By which I meant games that copied the rebounding health meter, the silent protagonist, etc. I guess COD is a better example. There are a lot of craptastic FPS games out there, especially on the Xbox 360 from what I've played, that are just another boring grey dust cloud FPS game about someone wanting to invade America. Starting to make me wish someone would actually invade America just to justify all this bloody paranoia.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> By which I meant games that copied the rebounding health meter, the silent protagonist, etc. I guess COD is a better example. There are a lot of craptastic FPS games out there, especially on the Xbox 360 from what I've played, that are just another boring grey dust cloud FPS game about someone wanting to invade America. Starting to make me wish someone would actually invade America just to justify all this bloody paranoia.



The silent protagonist? Um, I think a certain theoretical physicist feels rather snubbed right now. Also the protagonist of Black Ops isn't silent at all. Jake Sully was quite loud actually.

There's not really a "craptastic". I mean there's a few but people are making it out like the console is only FPS games. There's CoD, Battlefield, and Homefront. That's about it for "boring grey dust cloud FPS games".

It's really very exaggerated.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, there is the rebooted Medal of Honor and its upcoming sequel, but we don't talk about that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Well, there is the rebooted Medal of Honor and its upcoming sequel, but we don't talk about that.



Ah yes, I did forget this one. And rightfully so.

But if we're talking about shit "dust cloud" FPS games...







It fits the criteria.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2012)

There are more than a few games that are copycat titles. Take when Gears of War came out. Suddenly everything was about power armoured space marine wannabes hiding behind chest high walls. Led to games like Section 8 or whatever the bloody hell it was called. Dull, uninspired, etc. Then chest high walls became pretty much the norm for 3ds person action games. Some games made it work, like Uncharted, because they didn't rely on the gimmick. They had their own reasons to be played instead of hoping that you somehow think you're playing the game they're ripping off instead.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Every time I get to 5 wins in a row on Mahjong Fight Club, I lose the 6th match to a freak accident (player busts on the second hand, BS yakuman, etc.).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> There are more than a few games that are copycat titles. Take when Gears of War came out. Suddenly everything was about power armoured space marine wannabes hiding behind chest high walls. Led to games like Section 8 or whatever the bloody hell it was called. Dull, uninspired, etc. Then chest high walls became pretty much the norm for 3ds person action games. Some games made it work, like Uncharted, because they didn't rely on the gimmick. They had their own reasons to be played instead of hoping that you somehow think you're playing the game they're ripping off instead.



I've heard Section 8: Prejudice is actually quite good. A friend of mine really enjoyed it.

Also relating certain thinks like "chest high walls" to copycatting is like equating every platformer to a Mario clone for having the ability to jump. There's a large difference between Gears of War and most of the TPS games I've played.

My general point is that the cry of this generation being "unoriginal" and "nothing but copycats" is greatly over-exaggerated. If anything the fact that we have games that people can proclaim as being "copycatted" shows that there's quite a bit of originality this generation.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > There are more than a few games that are copycat titles. Take when Gears of War came out. Suddenly everything was about power armoured space marine wannabes hiding behind chest high walls. Led to games like Section 8 or whatever the bloody hell it was called. Dull, uninspired, etc. Then chest high walls became pretty much the norm for 3ds person action games. Some games made it work, like Uncharted, because they didn't rely on the gimmick. They had their own reasons to be played instead of hoping that you somehow think you're playing the game they're ripping off instead.
> ...



I'm not saying don't have features like the chest high wall thing, just use them to build something bigger and better. A lot of games these days seem to rely too much on the current gimmicks. Chest high walls do not make a game. Gears of War was something original. Huntedemon's Forge merely had chest high walls, it didn't really build on the concept to bring us anything noteworthy. It's not the gimmicks I dislike. More the way developers sometimes consider them shortcuts to a quick and undeserved buck.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 25, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 2 - Solidus Snake on Extreme, that ass just didn't want to die. Also an honorable mention from Solidus is when he's choking you and you have to tap the button really fast to live, man that was annoying.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2012)

arpeejajo said:


> Metal Gear Solid 2 - Solidus Snake on Extreme, that ass just didn't want to die. Also an honorable mention from Solidus is when he's choking you and you have to tap the button really fast to live, man that was annoying.



on european extreme difficulty the torture part is impossible, i even used a turbo pad and it still wasn't enough XD 

another frustrating game for me recently was demon souls, i was playing yesterday and was on my 2nd playthrough trying to get the Old King's Trophy, you have to get the Mausoleum Key and unlock the door and defeat Old King Doran, but to do that you have to find Ostrava and kill his black phantom form, i got to the area and was just about to attack him and he fell off the side, the path was so narrow that i fell off aswell and lost all of my souls, not only that but because Ostrava fell to his death in the pits of hell you can't fight him again and with that you loose getting the Mausoleum Key because what he drops is lost too forever and have to play a completely new game to get it again! i was in complete nerd rage when that happened because that was the only trophy i needed for platinum!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 26, 2012)

Irisu Syndrome: Getting up to or past the 40,000 point mark and unlocking Metsu mode is extremely difficult, let alone getting 100,000 points for one of the endings!
Minecraft: The place I picked to build a house is conveniently in Creeper town. Ugh.
Okami: Blockheads. Enough said.
Nanashi no Game: Blind Terror mode. The game is amazing and I've memorized everything about it, but screw this mode and its terrors.
Uru: Complete Chronicles: The Great Zero marker quests are BRUTALLY tedious and vague. There is just one I cannot seem to find because the marker point finder is trying to make me jump off a cliff. I look in the lower passages of Ae'Gura and don't find it there, either!
Jam with the Band: The four-part Kumikyoku track I downloaded is impossible for human beings, yet I want to finish it so bad!
Rayman: The final boss. Excuse me while I go stab myself to death with a PS2 controller and a PS1 memory card.
Watching my roommates attempt to play ANY DDR game is just painful. I know they're having fun and they're trying, but seriously? They're working on easy difficulty and can't get more than 75% or so.


----------



## Empoleom (Sep 26, 2012)

fucking my playthrough in Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon at the second to last chapter, because I suck at tactics


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 26, 2012)

Call of duty quickscopes.
Why cant i do it?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 26, 2012)

arpeejajo said:


> Metal Gear Solid 2 - Solidus Snake on Extreme, that ass just didn't want to die. Also an honorable mention from Solidus is when he's choking you and you have to tap the button really fast to live, man that was annoying.


I beat that part, though after many many, many failed attempts, I thought of a little trick
specifically a screwdriver
flip the screwdriver around so the top of the handle is on the bottom, grab the handle and place it over the x bitton, and keep moving back and forth over the x button, I found it to be easier then button smashing


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 26, 2012)

Most of my frustration these days comes from Osu. Most recent would be nearly SSing a song on my second try. One perfect beat off. Yet every single time I try again, I do worse and worse. Nearly threw my damn keyboard out the window after a while. That bastard 100 still taunts me.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In Trauma Center on the Wii or DS, I always got stuck at one operation where you have to move insanely fast so you can cure the patient, deal with tumors, and deal with those parasites or while having to constantly give your patient medication to keep his heart rate up. I never beat it and I got insanely pissed off because I just could not move that fast.



THIS

it's the one where you ultrasonic the clog, cut up the vein, drain (or needle) the little balls so it shrinks, and sew it up again, right? I could never beat it, and I looked at the walkthrough on youtube and it was much easier than how i did it... finished that mission right after watching the walkthrough


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > In Trauma Center on the Wii or DS, I always got stuck at one operation where you have to move insanely fast so you can cure the patient, deal with tumors, and deal with those parasites or while having to constantly give your patient medication to keep his heart rate up. I never beat it and I got insanely pissed off because I just could not move that fast.
> ...



I think that's the one yeah. I just remember having to like constantly put adrenaline in the patient because his health was like always at the bare minimum. I was moving ridiculously fast too, there was no way I could go fast. But I just couldn't do it. It severely pissed me off.


----------



## Fazermint (Sep 26, 2012)

Turning off a game, then realising you DIDN'T SAVE.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 26, 2012)

Getting a badass loot drop and then paying the douchebag to enchant it and he accidentally removes all enchantments.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 26, 2012)

- Going for a medal in the Area 6 Venom Air Defence Zone on Starfox 64 3D's Expert Mode and missing it, usually because I get rammed by some douche and lose my wings and therefore my guns leaving me crippled, or because Slippy died two seconds from the end because he's so earth-shatteringly worthless. He's cost me so many medals over the last decade or so...FUCK YOU SLIPPY!!!!!!!!!!

- Move spammers in fighting games. Playing DBZ Tenkaichi on my PS2 and god damn it they spam like bitches. Those stupid rush combo special moves that can't be evaded or blocked as far as I can tell, constantly knocking me down with weak moves, it's bullshit. Same goes for Soul Calibur, blocking everything without fail. I'm not bad at fighters but some of them are just spammy bullshit havens. Don't even get me started on online spammers.

- Missing getting a 5* All Perfect combo on Satch Boogie or Through the Fire and the Flames on Expert on Guitar Hero because I missed ONE note. I've discovered all new terms of abuse as a result of this phenomenon. Ever referred to a plastic guitar as a butter boiled bollock burger? Rage insults apparantly have no basis in logical thought...


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 26, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> arpeejajo said:
> 
> 
> > Metal Gear Solid 2 - Solidus Snake on Extreme, that ass just didn't want to die. Also an honorable mention from Solidus is when he's choking you and you have to tap the button really fast to live, man that was annoying.
> ...


lol, I used a pen instead


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> i'm not bad at fighters but some of them are just spammy bullshit havens. Don't even get me started on online spammers.



You don't want to play super street fighter 4 AE online then, the online comunity is full of spammers.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 26, 2012)

it took me 3 hours to get lightning because i kept dying.


----------



## boombox (Sep 26, 2012)

Uncharted 3: The Juggernaut on the ship..._the_ most frustrated I have EVER been with a game, it took me about 20 goes, I could have cried from rage.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 26, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> - Move spammers in fighting games. Playing DBZ Tenkaichi on my PS2 and god damn it they spam like bitches. Those stupid rush combo special moves that can't be evaded or blocked as far as I can tell, constantly knocking me down with weak moves, it's bullshit. Same goes for Soul Calibur, blocking everything without fail. I'm not bad at fighters but some of them are just spammy bullshit havens. Don't even get me started on online spammers.


I know how you feel I don't bother with online fighters anymore and just play with my friends when we get together.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 27, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In Trauma Center on the Wii or DS, I always got stuck at one operation where you have to move insanely fast so you can cure the patient, deal with tumors, and deal with those parasites or while having to constantly give your patient medication to keep his heart rate up. I never beat it and I got insanely pissed off because I just could not move that fast.


I have thrown styli and wiimotes multiple times over those games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

Currently playing MGS2: Sons of Liberty after a long break.

Fighting Vamp in Shell 2 Core - B1 Floor.

Frustration levels are over 9000.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Currently playing MGS2: Sons of Liberty after a long break.
> 
> Fighting Vamp in Shell 2 Core - B1 Floor.
> 
> Frustration levels are over 9000.



got any stingers? work a treat on him, only other tip I can think of is if you hang during that fight he cannot touch you, if you time it fight you could just punch him to death


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2012)

clarky said:


> got any stingers? work a treat on him, only other tip I can think of is if you hang during that fight he cannot touch you, if you time it fight you could just punch him to death


Yeah, I read about that. I was using the M4 when he was out of the water and a grenade launcher when he was in the water to drain his HP/O2/Tiredness. I'll try the stinger tomorrow, I've got sh*tloads of ammo since I try to play MGS the way it was meant to be played - like a sneaky bastard.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 27, 2012)

It's quite frustrating in RPGs when an enemy uses a spells that gives death status and it just happens to land a hit at the inappropriate time.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 27, 2012)

Big ass fucking bosses that have massive shitty AOE attacks that kill the shit out of you and it cant be fucking blocked.
Shit fuck titties.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 30, 2012)

Trying to complete all chapters in Kid Icarus: Uprising on intensity level 9. Seriously, I've been trying off and on literally since May or so, and I'm STILL stuck on Chapter 4 out of 25. And no matter what I do, I can't beat it above level 8. I've come so close so many times, and tried a bunch of different weapons and strategies, too.


----------

